# Tv bracket in a Mondial?



## bigspaces (Sep 23, 2007)

I have an 09 Swift Mondial and I am hoping to install a bracket for a 19" LCD on the wooden panel next to the main tv/power point area.

I have a Svensen 3-arm swing-out quick-release bracket, but the supplied screws look enormous and I am worried what will happen if I dare drill that deep for these screws.

Can anyone out there suggest which screws or bolts to affix the bracket onto the wood panel there? 

t.i.a.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*TV bracket in a Mondial*

We found that a swing arm bracket was not needed, and we fitted a smaller tilt bracket, which can be moved just enough for comfortable viewing from both settees, and also does not obstruct operation of control panel. We have also fitted it at eye level, and it does not get in way when sleeping in that berth. I assume you mean you are fitting to side of wardrobe? This fitting means that you do not have to fix large bolts, smaller ones will hold the weight. Am sending you a pm as I'm not very technical and I don't want the others laughing at my description. We have just come back from a temporary holiday site, and had a lovely weekend in our van, I hope you enjoy yours as much as us, and if you have any more queries, or would like to know the little extras we have fitted ourselves, please send me a pm. Ann Halston


----------



## bigspaces (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, that's very kind and helpful.

To say we are champing at the bit to get out in the van (our first motorhome) is an understatement.

Years of only ever tent camping had to end with a dodgy spine, so looking forward to the comforts of the 'home on wheels. Going to be a whole new experience.


----------

